
Microsoft delivers final test builds of Windows Server 2016 - benaadams
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-delivers-final-public-test-builds-of-windows-server-2016-system-center-2016/
======
alexc05
This is exciting for the `Windows Server Nano` piece that is coming with it.

Basically a docker-container-image for windows servers.

There was a great talk I saw just yesterday [https://youtu.be/XVtsw-
uzovA?t=466](https://youtu.be/XVtsw-uzovA?t=466) where Jeffrey Snover goes
into detail about the huge advantage of NANO over a full-server

* 2 vs 23 critical patches * 3 vs 11 reboots * 11 vs 34 ports open * 40 vs 1140 second setup time * 0.4 vs 10.4 GB in VHD size

honestly - containerized deployments are going to be a revolution, and being
able to run my legacy projects in a container is going to be _phenomenal_

I've got a shared hosting environment with 100's of servers on it, we needed
to install a missing package on the server and it had to be scheduled out of
hours because of the SLA / impact to other clients.

With containers we'd be able to reboot this ONE instance with ~5 seconds
without affecting anything else.

~~~
benaadams
And with rolling upgrades of the host [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dn850430(v=ws.12...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dn850430\(v=ws.12\).aspx)

~~~
alexc05
I'm not going to lie here Ben ... I just "Squee'd" a little :)

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Squee](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Squee)

